# 4GB Ram auf 32bit Maschine

## ichbinsisyphos

Kann ich irgendwie die 4GB ausnützen? Da gibts doch irgendwelche Erweiterungen?

----------

## ScytheMan

ja mit high memory support im kernel.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Aso, ist das eh problemlos? Ist das mit irgendwelchen Nachteilen verbunden?

----------

## bbgermany

Je nach Geschwindigkeit der Maschine kann es zu Performanceeinbußen kommen, da das Speicherfenster verschoben werden muss. 4GB sollte aber noch nicht kritisch sein. Diese Probleme treten eher bei Maschinen mit mehr als 4GB auf.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Du meinst die performance ist von der tatsächlich verwendeten Speichergröße abhängig? Man sollte meinen, da wird einfach die Adressierung so umgestellt, dass 64 GB ansprechbar sind, wie auch immer das im Detail gemacht wird.

----------

## firefly

nur wenn du ein 32Bit System hast und mehr als 4GB verwendest, kann es zu performance einbußen kommen. Denn ein 32Bit System kann nur maximal 4GB an RAM Adressieren.

Es gibt aber Techniken mit denen man unter einem 32Bit System mehr als 4GB Ram verwenden kann. Eine Technik ist unter dem Akronym PAE (Physical Adress Extension) bekannt. Mit PAE wird AFAIK das 4GB Memory Fenster so verschoben, dass der Speicher oberhalbt der 4GB Grenze adressiert werden kann. PAE funktioniert dadurch, dass die CPU intern einen Adressbus besitzt, welcher >32Bit ist (meist 36Bit bei CPUs, welche kein 64Bit unterstützen). Dadruch kann die CPU mehr als 4GB adressieren.

Da ein 32Bit Programm nur Speicheradressen verwenden kann, welche sich in 32Bit abbilden lassen, muss dieses "Fenster" vom Betriebsystem, welches PAE oder eine ähnliche Technik unterstützt, verschoben werden, wenn ein 32Bit Programm auf Daten im RAM zugreifen möchte, welche sich Physikalisch im RAM oberhalb der ersten 4GB befinden.

Je größer der physikalische Speicher ist desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass Daten von Programm sich oberhalb der ersten 4GB im RAM befinden (Wenn der benötigte RAM > 4GB ist). Und desto öfters muss das Betriebsystem beim Prozesswechsel das "Fenster verschieben". Und das verschieben des 4GB Memory "Fensters" kostet zeit.

----------

## bbgermany

 *firefly wrote:*   

> nur wenn du ein 32Bit System hast und mehr als 4GB verwendest, kann es zu performance einbußen kommen. Denn ein 32Bit System kann nur maximal 4GB an RAM Adressieren.
> 
> Es gibt aber Techniken mit denen man unter einem 32Bit System mehr als 4GB Ram verwenden kann. Eine Technik ist unter dem Akronym PAE (Physical Adress Extension) bekannt. Mit PAE wird AFAIK das 4GB Memory Fenster so verschoben, dass der Speicher oberhalbt der 4GB Grenze adressiert werden kann. PAE funktioniert dadurch, dass die CPU intern einen Adressbus besitzt, welcher >32Bit ist (meist 36Bit bei CPUs, welche kein 64Bit unterstützen). Dadruch kann die CPU mehr als 4GB adressieren.
> 
> Da ein 32Bit Programm nur Speicheradressen verwenden kann, welche sich in 32Bit abbilden lassen, muss dieses "Fenster" vom Betriebsystem, welches PAE oder eine ähnliche Technik unterstützt, verschoben werden, wenn ein 32Bit Programm auf Daten im RAM zugreifen möchte, welche sich Physikalisch im RAM oberhalb der ersten 4GB befinden.
> ...

 

Genau so ist das. Aber du kannst das ein wenig umgehen, in dem du einen 64bit Kernel installierst und ein 32bit Userland hast. Damit wird die Speicheradressierung im 64bit Modus gemacht, wo ja bekanntlicher weise das Problem des "Fenster schieben" nicht auftritt.

Ich persönlich habe das aber noch nicht probiert.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Das klingt aber fast so, als würden dadurch die reservierten Speicheradressen zwischen ~3.1 und 4GB wieder verwendbar ... oder muss schon ab 3.1GB das Fenster verschoben werden?

----------

## zyko

Für den Fall, dass es sich um irgendeine Art von Server im Produktiveinsatz handelt:

 *Quote:*   

> Je größer der physikalische Speicher ist desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass Daten von Programm sich oberhalb der ersten 4GB im RAM befinden (Wenn der benötigte RAM > 4GB ist). Und desto öfters muss das Betriebsystem beim Prozesswechsel das "Fenster verschieben". Und das verschieben des 4GB Memory "Fensters" kostet zeit.

 

Naja, dass ist ein eher theoretisches Problem. Eine eingeschränkte Performance äußert sich nur in speziellen Anwendungsszenarien, grundsätzlich nur bei sehr hoher Auslastung des Systems && wenn z.B. wenn eine Anwendung allein extrem viel RAM belegt. Häufig äußert sich der Performancehit garnicht, da anderswo Bottlenecks existieren.

Grundsätzlich rechtfertigt die Aufrüstung des RAMs über 4GB nicht die Neuinstallation eines downtime-empfindlichen Produktivsystems! Lieber erstmal prüfen, ob PAE ausreicht, denn die Chancen dafür stehen imho recht gut.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Keine Ahnung wie das zusammenhängen soll, aber immer wenn ich High Memory auf 64GB stelle, braucht xorg 50-80% CPU und das System ist generell total lahm.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> Keine Ahnung wie das zusammenhängen soll, aber immer wenn ich High Memory auf 64GB stelle, braucht xorg 50-80% CPU und das System ist generell total lahm.

 So schwachsinnig ist das vielleicht gar nicht. ich hab grad auf gentoo-wiki.com gelesen, dass bei Verwendung von PAE GEM deaktiviert wird.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und warum nicht 64bit? Da sollte doch so langsam alles gehen.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

Weil ich eine 32bit-CPU habe.

Aber jetzt, wo ich Stück für Stück neuen Speicher, ein neues mainboard und eine neue Festplatte gekauft hab und immer noch nicht alles funktioniert hätt ich eh gleich alles aufrüsten können. Zu spät.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> Weil ich eine 32bit-CPU habe.
> 
> Aber jetzt, wo ich Stück für Stück neuen Speicher, ein neues mainboard und eine neue Festplatte gekauft hab und immer noch nicht alles funktioniert hätt ich eh gleich alles aufrüsten können. Zu spät.

 

Erscheint mir nicht ganz logisch deine Kombination. Was hast du denn für eine CPU? Und für was brauchst du 4GB wenn du so eine alte Möhre hast? Ich habe hier 2GB und die bekomme ich nicht voll. Also lass es lieber bei 3,2GB und erspare dir die Nachteile. Und eine 64 bit CPU bekommt man heute doch auch schon für 70€. Aber die passt dann wohl nicht in dein Board.

Was hast du denn für Komponenten und was geht nicht? Hatte 10 Jahre ein Computergeschäft, kenne mich da etwas mit aus.

----------

## ichbinsisyphos

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   Weil ich eine 32bit-CPU habe.
> 
> Aber jetzt, wo ich Stück für Stück neuen Speicher, ein neues mainboard und eine neue Festplatte gekauft hab und immer noch nicht alles funktioniert hätt ich eh gleich alles aufrüsten können. Zu spät. 
> 
> Erscheint mir nicht ganz logisch deine Kombination. Was hast du denn für eine CPU? Und für was brauchst du 4GB wenn du so eine alte Möhre hast? Ich habe hier 2GB und die bekomme ich nicht voll. Also lass es lieber bei 3,2GB und erspare dir die Nachteile. Und eine 64 bit CPU bekommt man heute doch auch schon für 70€. Aber die passt dann wohl nicht in dein Board.

 Das ist keine alte Möhre, die letzte Intel 32bit-CPU, yonah-Kern.

Das Board hat einen Sockel 479, der für keine andere CPU verwendet wird.

Speicher ist immer gut. Ich hab ein paar Verzeichnisse als tmpfs gemountet, außerdem ist Speicher grade billig.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was hast du denn für Komponenten und was geht nicht? Hatte 10 Jahre ein Computergeschäft, kenne mich da etwas mit aus.

 

Monitor wird schwarz. Genaueres kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hab fast alles außer CPU und Netzgerät ausgetauscht. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-793038-highlight-.html

Wahrscheinlich ist es der Monitor selbst, aber seltsam ist, dass vorallem beim Spielen passiert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *ichbinsisyphos wrote:*   

> [Monitor wird schwarz. Genaueres kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hab fast alles außer CPU und Netzgerät ausgetauscht. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-793038-highlight-.html
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ist es der Monitor selbst, aber seltsam ist, dass vorallem beim Spielen passiert.

 

Dann würde ich sagen, Grafikkarte wird zu warm. Gehäuse stammt wohl noch aus der zeit, als nicht so viel Watt verbraten wurden.

----------

## papahuhn

Wenn dein Mainboard maximal 4GB unterstützt, werden selbst PAE und x64 nicht die vollen 4GB ausnutzen können. Ist bei meinem Board zum Beispiel der Fall.

----------

